# Really hope this rain stops by Sunday



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Well just three more sleeps before Minton arrives. I really do hope the weather improves! Not looking forward to standing in a wet garden every hour waiting for a 'result!' Pick up 2pm Sunday, Hattie has been briefed but she wasn't listening bit of la la la can't hear you. I have explained to her this is the most expensive toy she will ever have so she better respect it! By all accounts he is quite a 'beefy' chap (maybe should have called him Botham!). 
Will try and get some pics asap trouble is getting camera and dogs in the same place.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! 3 more sleeps! I'm still waiting for our pup to be born! How exciting! Can't wait to see Minton & Hattie pics! x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How exciting for you, have fun with them, i'm sure it will stop raining over your garden just for the occasion!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So pleased for you Sue. Lots of lovely cuddles your way and Hattie will thank you on Sunday for her new play mate.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sure Hattie will love having a little brother...just not sure about the respect thing!!!!! Expect lots of bundling , barking and total madness ....all good fun


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Sue .. Sunday is your puppy day .. I am the ILMC weather girl (gave myself this position after so many posts lol) and I am predicting a lovely warm day for Sunday .. maybe some light cloud .. but dry all day  just for my cockapoo friends xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh Sue .. Sunday is your puppy day .. I am the ILMC weather girl (gave myself this position after so many posts lol) and I am predicting a lovely warm day for Sunday .. maybe some light cloud .. but dry all day  just for my cockapoo friends xxx


Totally contradicts the "official" weather cast..but definitely prefer yours


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Colin .. just looking on the bright side .. well trying too    

Talking up the good weather


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your support. I am under no illusion it will be a trying few weeks maybe a bit of 'puppy blues!' but it will be worth it. Been to Sainsbury's (other supermarkets are available!) to stock up on ready meals for the next few days so bring it on!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

The weather forecast just said OK for Sunday afternoon and dry Monday and Tuesday - quick with the potty training! Have a wonderful time, I am so jealous and i can't wait to see all the pics.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Oh Sue .. Sunday is your puppy day .. I am the ILMC weather girl (gave myself this position after so many posts lol) and I am predicting a lovely warm day for Sunday .. maybe some light cloud .. but dry all day  just for my cockapoo friends xxx


I like the light cloud bit, but 'dry' - hmm - probably lots of warm drizzle (preferably outside in the garden)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooooo exciting, I bet you cant wait, hope the weather stays dry for you... you really dont want a soaked pup. Looking forward to your updates, enjoy.... make sure you remember to take those meals out of the oven on time


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Well this is it can do no more. Two 36" crates side by side in lounge! new crate in car, stocked up on puppy pads, vet bed, wet wipes and GIN! Small crate for bedroom and tanker load of Simple Solutions. Seemed a good idea at the time now we will know.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's gonna be fine!! I am so envious that you found your perfect poo no.2! He looks adorable and I know you will be totally smitten in 24 hours time! Good luck! x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oooh, I am jealous now - an exciting time ahead for you.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tomorrow's forcast may have changed slightly due to a southern wind ... the ILMC weather girl now predicts light rain with a brighter outlook for further toilet training your puppy in the coming weeks   

Laughing to hard here ... 

Have a great day tomorrow Sue ... and please post loads of photos of Minton .. keep that GIN close ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Is Minton home yet....hope all went well and the house is full of cockapoo love x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I am dying for an update too - come on Sue - you not a bit busy are you?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Any news ... only come on here for Minton is home thread


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Been a glorious afternoon and due to be a good day tomorrow so hope you'll be enjoying it with your new pup. Good luck for the coming weeks.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Still waiting Sue .. come on Minton your public are waiting to see you ... oh I can't wait  

Plus the footy is on again and I would much prefer a cockapoo puppy update xxx

Seriously hope he is everything you dreamt of Sue ... and a great playmate for your lovely Hattie


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see Minton too! - perhaps you are a footy fan Sue?!! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Has Sue had toooo much gin???


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> Has Sue had toooo much gin???


Lol she's sat with a bottle of mothers ruin, a ready meal surrounded by puppy pads


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Puppy pads and gin is a perfect combination. How's Minton today Sue? Are we on the wrong thread now


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

*Well he's here!*

Thank you all for your enquiries. He travelled home like a dream sat on my neighbours knee with a very disgruntled Hattie in her crate! He is about twice the size Hattie was and VERY confident! Spent most of yesterday persuing Hattie around the lounge she had to take refuge on the chair back. She is getting slightly less nervous of him today and has instigated some play which is interesting because then he backs off. Think it will be a few weeks before they curl up together, Minton wants to but Hattie is having non of it. Put him in crate beside my bed Hattie sleeps on the bed he grizzled for about a minute but I let my arm down beside the crate and off he went! Did pop him out when I got up in the night but honestly think he would have slept right through will see what tonight brings. Walking Hattie bit of a problen as have nothing suitable to carry him in but will find something tried rucksack on front but not very stable and he is quite heavy! Anyway just a quick pic until I get something better done.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Minton looks lovely but agree he does look quite big..Ted also seems big compared to Betty , he almost seems to grow in front of your eyes!!
It sounds like you have a confident boy there...it will probably take a couple of weeks for them to settle in together...sounds like a great start though!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the update Sue. so glad Minton is finding his feet well.
He does seem big in the picture, but then again it could be a small bed.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy Minton is home  

Hattie may take a few days to get used to him, but once they bond there will be no looking back... dogs adapt quicker than us  

He is gorgeous .... 

I understand the walking problem, Fudge cries when I take my bigs girls out .. but I dont come back to a crying puppy... a backpack will help .. but it is good to let him get used to being alone for that short time .. although I find it hard leaving a whimpering puppy too ..

Cant wait for more Hattie & Minton updates ... xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Sue he is so sweet. Sounds like you're rather busy at the moment. How are you finding life with two? I'm sure Hattie will adapt to having him around and they will be best friends in no time at all. Look forward to some more hoto: when you get a chance.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Minton looks lovely
Wishing you all the best with your new addition


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah he looks gorgeous Sue. Glad to hear he's settling in and look forward to more updates!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Things are progressing Hattie now initiates play and they are nearly lying next to each other!
Not sure about the duck!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh so cute! I can't wait to have two! Hope tonight goes well! x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhh look at his little round tummy, he is gorgeous they make a good looking pair.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Love seeing them 'almost' together - I am sure it won't be long before they are great pals. So wish I was young enough to have a second puppy, but alas..... Anyway, I will enjoy reading about other's exploits.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

AAAAAH - what a lovely cute pair of Poos - so cuddly - it all looks positive Sue! 
xxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

They are getting closer ... it won't be long until they are snuggled up close together ... 

They are both so gorgeous .. I am so happy for you Sue ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sue ... please can we have a Minton update   

How is the gin going? 

Been thinking of you and your 2 lovely poos xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, I've been thinking of you today too! x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Sue ... please can we have a Minton update
> 
> How is the gin going?
> 
> Been thinking of you and your 2 lovely poos xxx



He is doing very well, had a bit of a runny tum Tuesday wanting to go outside for a poo/pee very frequently so after a night on the sofa (me not Minton)we went to vet. He had a temperature so he had antibiotic injection followed by 5 days of tabs. Within two hours he was much brighter and back to harassing Hattie the next day! They are now playing together she does get a bit over excited and jumps on him but he hides under the sofa then comes out for more! They shared a rope toy this morning one each end ah!.
He would love to snuggle up to Hattie but although she is much more confident she is still not quite happy with that yet but I think she will get there. He sleeps well at night, I let him out at around 2am if he wakes up he can go around 4 hrs at a time at night. He is good in the car moaned his displeasure a bit on the first few trips but now just lies down. He is a much more confident pup than Hattie. (When I was at the vet there was a lady with a German Shepherd puppy with exactly the same symptoms as Minton so the vet was expecting to see many more!)


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update Sue! Sounds like you've had your hands full but glad to hear that the lovely Minton is better again. Would love to see some pics soon! Our breeder had their litter on Tuesday - all dark red/apricot - and we will meet them in a few weeks time before our hols. They are usually chosen at 5 weeks but we're on holiday then so are allowed to see them a week sooner. Hopefully the right pup will be there! Can't wait to have two! x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Thanks for the update Sue! Sounds like you've had your hands full but glad to hear that the lovely Minton is better again. Would love to see some pics soon! Our breeder had their litter on Tuesday - all dark red/apricot - and we will meet them in a few weeks time before our hols. They are usually chosen at 5 weeks but we're on holiday then so are allowed to see them a week sooner. Hopefully the right pup will be there! Can't wait to have two! x


What great news and such a lovely colour the time will fly by. I cautiously think pup 2 has so far been much less stressful (hope I haven't spoken too soon!)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, exciting news Jane...you will love having two and I agree with Sue pup number two is definitely less stressful!!


----------

